# Sinfoni Goodness.....Prestigio & Grandioso!!!!



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

I recently had a GTG (http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...15-omaha-ne-high-definition-mobile-audio.html) and for the GTG, I was promised some goodies to show off from Emilios at Audio Excellent, the new distributer of Sinfoni, Audio Development and several other brands, home and car (Audio Excellent distributors Atoll Electronics and Sinfoni).

I thought I'd share with you guys the stunning Sinfoni Prestigio Amplifier and Grandioso Speakers that landed on my door step. 

*The Prestigio......*




































The amplifier is truly a piece of art. I can't believe these are supposed to be mounted in a trunk of a car....lol! This is such a high end quality piece. I used it all day at my GTG powering several speakers sets for people and this amp was truly amazing. Not only did it deliver an absolute ton of power, but it barley even got warm. The one thing that goes unsaid about all Sinfoni amps is the fact that they are dead quiet, meaning zero noise floor. Pure amplification and nothing else. 

*The Grandioso Speakers......*

The Crossovers:









Do you see my iPhone5 in the pic? That gives you some idea how big these crossovers are. There are stunning. The bottom is solid aluminum and the top is thick plexiglass.

The Tweeters:




































These were much larger than expected and are exquisite. They truly have the look and feel of high end. I'll comment about their sound after showing you pics of the woofers.

The woofers:




































These are have a very interesting construction. All aluminum pieces make up the frame and they are very hefty. Again, hard to hide these behind a door panel. 

*Grandioso Impressions*
All I can really say is you need to experience something like this once if your lifetime. I was floored with these. I have heard some amazing speakers and systems in my lifetime and it is hard to put into words how good these sound. My wife literally was playing on her computer and sitting off axis when I was spending some quality time with all the speakers in my demo towers I set up for the GTG, after everyone left and for a few days after. She could pick them out, without question, ever single time I played them, no matter what music I was playing. They have a realism that was erie. It literally sounded like I stopped playing a CD and the artist stepped out and starting singing to us in person, live. I really don't know what else to say, just that if you get the chance to demo these or own them......do it!

Sinfoni is definitely back in the USA and this is a good thing!!!!


----------



## hot9dog (Mar 23, 2013)

The extruded aluminum struts on the back side of the woofer look amazing! Bolted to the mounting flange..... nice engineering. Someone did alot of CAD work to pull that off so it all aligned properly. Very cool!


----------



## EAllen (Dec 31, 2012)

Regretting more that I didn't stop that day.


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

This all looks amazing! Thanks for sharing Jerry.. Maybe one day ill own some of these amps


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Finish that roof job Steve, and this can be yours.


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Like I need the peer pressure Ben..lol


----------



## subterFUSE (Sep 21, 2009)

I am so pleased with my Sinfoni amps. Absolutely the best I've ever owned and I can't imagine wanting to change them, except maybe for more Sinfoni.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2015)

suberFUSE:

I'm in complete agreement with you... Simply put, I'm A Sinfoni Fanatic... Absolutely love the product. Over the years I've been very fortunate to physically handle and install every product Sinfoni produced. With the exception of the new Grandisio speakers... I was around when Sinfoni began working on the concept of them and through the time they spent roughly 4 years perfecting the product...

I will be installing a Prestigio in my own personal vehicle, just as you have... I know what the Prestigio sounds like and what the amplifier is capable of... Simply put, it's one of the most impressive SQ amplifiers I've used... and I've used a GREAT deal of products... Brax, Genesis, Helix, Linear Power.... etc...etc...

I keep coming back to Sinfoni.... that just says it all....

Best wishes !


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

I can't wait to see your finished build Jeremy!


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2015)

Thanks sir.... had a small set back... but going forward again

Thanks again for posting your thoughts on the Prestigio and amazing looking Grandisio set !


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

Those are the most beautiful speakers I have ever seen! I must have them! Dare I ask cost as I cant seem to find them for sale.


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2015)

Agreed... the Grandisio live up to their name... really amazing looking... 

I'll tell you though, Audio Development makes some very nice speakers also....

Same US Distributor. ...


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

I am a sucker for a pretty face and those are so gorgeous that I am willing to buy a set without ever hearing them.......... if they are not worth more than my truck that is. LOL


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

I just died a little. The only prices I can find show the woofers at $4670 and the tweeters I cant seem to find a price for. I would spend a couple grand but i am not baller enough for these.


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Group buy Sinfoni midbass perhaps?


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2015)

Check out the Sinfoni Maestoso set.... amazing set of speakers....!


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

This is MSRP pricing.

The Grandioso are:
2-way set with crossovers: $6,600
CF25T Tweeters: $2,200
CF165W Woofers: $2,950

The Maestoso are:
2-way set with crossovers: $1,980
T25T: $580
T165W: $950


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2015)

Given the sound of the Maestoso set... they are a bargain. ...quite honestly, I've not encountered a better sounding speaker set...


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

I hope to be ordering myself a set of Maestoso T165W drivers very soon to go with the T25T tweeters I just recently recieved. :thumbsup:


----------



## kizz (Jun 22, 2009)

Been running Sinfoni in my car for a while now. I am still in love with the components and amp. Even though I have the set a step down from the Maestoso set I have not had a better sounding setup in my car. The maestoso set is fantastic and the Grandioso is as Jerry put it...stunning. 

Sinfoni Rules!


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

kizz said:


> Sinfoni Rules!


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2015)

That's funny


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

SQ_TSX said:


> That's funny


I love that the Sinfoni logo is essentially O'Doyle!


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

and O'doyle rules so, yeah!


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

^^^^. So what's up with the sissy signature Steve lol ? Of course if you change your mind I'm not going to let you forget it.


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Not nice Ben.. Ha. Its the real deal. You know Ive never had anything at the bottoms of my posts, really had to be sig worthy, Sinfoni is my friend.


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

I wish I could afford to have the signature.

Both of our cars are paid off, however, I would feel pretty silly going into a bank and saying I would like to use my car as collateral to buy some new amps for it. If I still worked at a bank I totally would jokingly though


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2015)

*Re: Sinfoni Goodness.....Prestigio &amp; Grandioso!!!!*

Well I've spent about three hours getting intimate with the Sinfoni Grandisio speakers. ... boys I must say...Sinfoni has yet to let me down... everything that Jerry stated is true... I feel a bit dirty... like I'm having an affair....

Truly one of the most enjoyable afternoons I've had in a while...

More detailed thoughts are coming soon in a dedicated Reviews post....


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

People forget, I'm an enthusiast at heart. I am also very honest, not your typical dealer. In fact, I think that is one of the best things about this forum is how many honest dealers are on here.

I'm glad you got to listen to what I heard. These are special.


----------

